# Sustituto al chip MT8870 para simular en ISIS de PROTEUS



## D@rkbytes (Ago 5, 2013)

Varias personas me han pedido esta simulación en PROTEUS para el chip MT8870 y aquí lo tengo para ustedes.
El proyecto se basa en el microcontrolador  PIC12F675 ó el PIC12F629 y una interfaz por puerto serial.
El PIC emula al chip decodificador de tonos DTMF generando las salidas correspondientes al digito seleccionado.
Su uso es muy sencillo y tan solo requiere tener puertos virtuales instalados en su PC.
Con este sustituto del chip MT8870 pueden crear sus proyectos basados en este chip y sus similares.

Aquí se puede ver un vídeo de la simulación.​ 



​Nota:
Se incluyen únicamente los archivos ejecutables, no los códigos fuente que son de mi autoría.

Espero sea de su utilidad, y cualquier duda o comentario no duden en preguntar.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2013)

​


----------



## jifereco (Ago 6, 2013)

Te pasaste con el proyecto amigo D@rkbytes, aparte de la simulación este funciona en protoboard ? , pasa que lo probe pero no da señales de dtmf. Slu2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2013)

jifereco dijo:


> Te pasaste con el proyecto amigo D@rkbytes, aparte de la simulación este funciona en protoboard ? , pasa que lo probe pero no da señales de dtmf. Slu2


No está pensado para trabajar en protoboard, pero debe funcionar utilizando un adaptador como este.
Ver el archivo adjunto 85443
Y sólo utilizando la parte receptora (Parte inferior del esquema).
El programa MT8870 Coder.exe es el que genera los tonos DTMF, no el PIC.
Para generar tonos DTMF con un PIC, puedes ver este otro ejemplo: ¿Cómo generar DTMF con PIC?

Saludos.​


----------



## jifereco (Ago 7, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No está pensado para trabajar en protoboard, pero debe funcionar utilizando un adaptador como este.
> 
> Y sólo utilizando la parte receptora (Parte inferior del esquema).
> 
> ...



La simulacion es perfecta, al mandar se señal desde la pc por rs-232 hacia el pic en el protodoard ( a mi parecer el pic recibe comandos mas no señales de dtmf ) lo digo por que lo probe con el otro generador de dtmf.exe v1.2.1 que esta en tu web.

Lo que intento hacer es que el pic reciba señales dtmf del celular ya sea el motorola c115,
en conclusion reemplazar fisicamente el mt8870 por el 12f675, ya que en mi pais es escaso el mt8870.






claro que este solo tiene una salida


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 7, 2013)

Ese proyecto se encuentra en esta página: DTMF Decoding Software with a PIC
Contiene los códigos fuente en ensamblador para salida serial única y otra versión de 8 bits con un PIC6F628A
No he probado si funcionan, pero se basan en el algoritmo de Goertzel, muy usado para decodificar tonos DTMF.

Saludos.


----------



## matlamis (Ago 19, 2013)

salve,
ho un problema nel utilizzo del MT8870 Coder.exe
Uso windows Vista, ho anche installato Virtuale Serial Porte però quando voglio aprire 
MT8870 Coder.exe ho un messaggio: 
"no se a podido crear un recurso para este programa. este programa tendra que cerrarse por tal motivo."

grazie per il programma


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 19, 2013)

Per risolvere questo problema in Windows Vista procedere come segue...

Copia MSCOMM32.OCX allegato all'interno della cartella di sistema di Windows.
C:\Windows\System32\
O all'interno della cartella del programma.

Si prega di utilizzare un traduttore al momento della indagini.

*Normas del Foro 1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*Regole del Forum 1.3* La lingua preferita è lo spagnolo, e apprezziamo l'uso moderato di qualsiasi altra lingua.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 21, 2014)

Me notificaron sobre un bug en la tecla del tono 9
(No correspondía a la tabla de decodificación del MT8870)

Aquí están los programas con las correcciones.

Si notan cualquier otro tipo de problema por favor notifíquenlo para su pronta corrección.

Saludos.


----------



## zumarayaka (Abr 6, 2014)

Hay un problema con la simulación pues se supone el pin StD debería encender solo cuando detecta tono DTMF y apagarse al dejar de llegar el tono????


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 9, 2014)

zumarayaka dijo:


> Hay un problema con la simulación, pues se supone el pin StD debería encender solo cuando detecta tono DTMF y apagarse al dejar de llegar el tono????


Cierto, no recuerdo por qué razón realicé así el proyecto, pero aquí adjunto los nuevos archivos con ese cambio.

Gracias por el comentario y suerte.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 25, 2014)

A petición de algunas personas, adjunto el código fuente para el PIC12F629.
Está escrito en PIC C de CCS.

Nota: El código de la interfaz no estará disponible.

Saludos.


----------



## Naveet (Jul 7, 2015)

hola
Estoy utilizando el software proporcionado por encima , pero no pude encontrar ninguna manera de ejecutarlo.(MT8870 Coder)

Por favor, dar algunos pasos , junto con capturas de pantalla. Le estaría muy agradecido con usted.
¿Es necesario instalar ningún software puerto virtual ??

"Esto se traduce español vaivén Inglés "


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2015)

El programa necesita las librerías Runtime de Visual Basic 6 (Instaladas por defecto desde Windows Millenium)
En especial se necesita el componente ActiveX MSCOMM32.OCX

Por tratarse de un sistema para un simulador, también es necesario tener instalados puertos virtuales.
Los pasos a seguir se muestran en el vídeo del post #1


----------



## digito (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola a todos un proyecto muy util, gracia a D@rkbytes y saludos para todos.


----------



## mx801 (Nov 15, 2015)

sigue funcionando en windows 10? proteus 8? 
por mas que pego el archivo en system 32 me sale que no se a podida creaR un recurso para este programa. necesito tener visual basic instalado?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 15, 2015)

No necesitas tener Visual Basic 6 instalado, pero sí las librerías Run Time de VB6.
En el post #14 aclaré ese detalle y coloqué el enlace de descarga.
Si aún instalando los Run Time de VB6 no lo puedes ejecutar, entonces la aplicación no es compatible con Windows 10.


----------



## mx801 (Nov 15, 2015)

Como podria hacer si uso un hiperterminal y uso los numeros del teclado para simular los numero dtmf? Se podria hacer? igual muchas gracias por la info.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 15, 2015)

Como no se puede enviar DTMF por RS-232 y tampoco se puede simular, por esos motivos realicé la aplicación.
Lo que hace es enviar comandos por RS-232 que el PIC interpreta y actúa sobre los pines correspondientes.
Eso es lo que debes hacer en una aplicación.

También existen programas que generan DTMF (Yo realicé uno) pero no te servirán para RS-232.
Este tipo de programas funcionan por medio de la tarjeta de sonido de la PC o Laptop.


----------



## Girrou (Dic 29, 2015)

Hola. Baje las librerias y el componente, y sigo teniendo el mismo inconveniente. La verdad no se muy bien que hacer y no entiendo muy bien la entrada 14. Si me pudieras explicar. Tengo windows 10 y proteus 8. Si me pudieras decir con más precisión te lo agradecería encarecidamente.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2015)

En el post #14 se menciona que se deben tener instaladas las librerías Run Time de Visual Basic 6.0
También se debe tener instalado y registrado con REGSVR32.EXE, el componente ActiveX 
MSCOMM32.OCX
Y para ejecutar la simulación conjuntamente con la aplicación, se deben instalar puertos COM virtuales.

No sé cómo funcione Windows 10, pero en una laptop con Windows 7 Ultimate recién instalado, no tuve problemas.
No descargué las librerías ni el componente MSCOMM32.OCX.
Lo único que hice fue instalar un par de puertos virtuales y ejecutar la aplicación. (Como Administrador)

Como la laptop no tiene puerto serial y la simulación usa el puerto COM2, los puertos pares son:
COM1 -> COM2
COM3 -> COM4
COM5 -> COM6
Etcétera.

Entonces en la aplicación se debe usar el COM1 para que se enlace con la simulación por COM2
(Esto se puede cambiar, siempre y cuando se usen puertos pares)

Adjunto los archivos básicos que instalé sobre Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola 
*D @ rkbytes*

Did you have a file of code an application a MT8870 Coder in visual basic, if it is not privacy for you, could you please share us here for a code.


Mercy,
Apoh.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 4, 2018)

Yes, there is no problem, since the system is currently obsolete.

Please write in Spanish, as it is indispensable in this Forum.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*
*General rules of the forum*

*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.
The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola,
Este es mi proyecto para el Encoder DTMF creado esta noche, pero veré sus archivos adjuntos según el VB6 Pro.
Verificaré una vez que termine de cargar mi archivo.

Gracias.
Apoh.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018


Olvidé decir que mi archivo de proyecto aún no lo he terminado, que lo he hecho en un 60%
Continuaré mañana.

De todos modos, gracias por compartir los archivos.


----------



## Fayiz (Nov 12, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Varias personas me han pedido esta simulación en PROTEUS para el chip MT8870 y aquí lo tengo para ustedes.
> El proyecto se basa en el microcontrolador  PIC12F675 ó el PIC12F629 y una interfaz por puerto serial.
> El PIC emula al chip decodificador de tonos DTMF generando las salidas correspondientes al digito seleccionado.
> Su uso es muy sencillo y tan solo requiere tener puertos virtuales instalados en su PC.
> ...



No se puede abrir la aplicación DTMF Coder
Can't open application DTMF Coder


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fayiz dijo:


> Can't open application DTMF Coder


What is the operating system you use?

Check this before you ask, please;
*Reglas generales de uso del foro
General rules of the forum*

*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.
The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2020)

Fayiz dijo:


> No se puede abrir la aplicación DTMF Coder
> Can't open application DTMF Coder


 
Acabo de abrirlo y funciona perfectamente !


----------



## Fayiz (Nov 12, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> What is the operating system you use?
> 
> Check this before you ask, please;
> *General rules for using the forum
> ...


Windows 10 64 bit


*Nota del moderador : Por favor traduzca para usted y su propia comprensión , ésto es un foro en español y usted debe respetar eso , valga como última advertencia.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 12, 2020)

Ejecuta solo una vez el programa con derechos de administrador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2020)

*Nota del moderador** : Señor Fayiz **por favor traduzca para usted y su propia comprensión , ésto es un foro en español y usted debe respetar eso , valga como última advertencia.*


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 13, 2020)

Lo he descargado, descomprimido y ejecutado y a mi me funciona sin problemas y es Win 10 Pro 64 bits


Se me ocurre que lo descomprimió y coloco en algún lugar donde no tiene privilegios cono usuario que esta operando como para acceder a dicha carpeta.


----------

